
German authorities seize 'BlueLeaks' server that hosted data on US cops - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/german-authorities-seize-blueleaks-server-that-hosted-data-on-us-cops/
======
gruez
Too late, the dataset is on bittorrent and probably replicated around the
world thousands of times.

------
raxxorrax
Don't host that stuff in Germany. It is not a safe country to host such data.
Few countries are, but German authorities will always cooperate with US ones.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Switzerland would've been better.

~~~
gruez
Doesn't the US have mutual assistance treaties with Switzerland? If anything
you want to host it in a non-US aligned country like Russia or China.

~~~
toomuchtodo
My understanding is that you have to break Swiss law for them to hand over
your gear (having colocated equipment there for a customer years ago who
wanted to be beyond the reach of the US jurisdiction; this was legal advice
provided by the customer's counsel, IANAL). Things could've changed in the
last ~10 years.

